# partitive + vähemmän/enemmän



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.

Serveristä löytyi kahta pelaajaa enemmän ~> Serveristä löytyi enemmän kuin kaksi pelaajaa.

Is this construction possible?
Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Serveristä löytyi enemmän kuin kaksi pelaajaa."
Only this is correct.


----------



## Gavril

I think that

"Serveristä löytyi kaksi pelaajaa enemmän"

would mean, "There are two more players [= two new players] on the server".

By the way, is there a difference of meaning between _serveri _and _palvelin_? (This question is for GOM.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> By the way, is there a difference of meaning between _serveri _and _palvelin_? (This question is for GOM.)


I'm not a computer expert but as far as I know there's no difference.


----------

